# Koni bump stop



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Where can I pick up the bump stop (koni) ?
I know Motivational Engineering...another place?


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

I, too, have the same question. I have just bought the KYB AGX Struts for the front and rear of my '92 NX2K along with the Gen2 Springs. I have left a message with Koni asking if there are any other online sellers of the bump stops. So far no luck.  Hope somebody has some info.  Thanks


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys I tried a lot of other places that supposviely had them but Motivational Engineering was the only no nonsense place that took care of my order request promptly. To top it off I did the order all via email.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

see if motivational will hold another GB ... the last one was $50 shipped.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

nx2krider93 said:


> see if motivational will hold another GB ... the last one was $50 shipped.


$55 shipped. Let me know if there is enough interest in them again?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

How many people do u need for the group buy?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> $55 shipped. Let me know if there is enough interest in them again?



Sorry about that I was close :cheers: .. yeah thats a great deal and I got them quick


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

B14kid said:


> How many people do u need for the group buy?


For that price 15 are needed. I have them in stock.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Mike(Motivational1) is the guy to see. They are worth the price too.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> For that price 15 are needed. I have them in stock.


I'm interested.Count me


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

is it for four.. if so me and my bud need them asap....depending on how fast this goes goes through you can count him and myself in....


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I should be in too. Would it be beneficial to get these with AGX's and stock springs?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> is it for four.. if so me and my bud need them asap....depending on how fast this goes goes through you can count him and myself in....



Yes, the price is for the set of 4.


----------

